# Advice needed with newborn filly



## BAER CREEK (Jul 18, 2008)

I usually don’t write much, just read, but I have found myself with a situation that I have not seen before in all my years of breeding. I had a filly born this morning and she is very healthy other than the fact that she can’t stand on her back legs. Took her to the vet and he said both her back “knee caps” were out of place. The groove where they fit in is there, but the caps are out to the side of the groove on both legs. He can push them into place and she can then stand, but soon as he moves his hands, they pop back out of place. He said to give her several days to see if she improves on her own. I am to help her stand and try to strength the leg muscles. Since she can only get up on her front legs and sort of drag herself around, she can’t maneuver around to nurse. I don’t mind bottle feeding every two hours to keep her strong if there is chance of her improving. I haven’t seen this before and don’t know anything about it. I have enclosed pictures of her to help show how she stands. If you know of this condition, please let me know what else to do, or is there hope? She is such a sweet Angel I hate to see this. At least she doesn’t seem to be in pain.

I tried to add 3 pictures. Not sure if they uploaded or not. May have done it wrong.

Thanks,

Julie

OK, now you can tell I don't post often. How do I add the three pictures I have of this filly? They are saved on my computer in my pictures folder. I tried to do the file attachment below, but didn't work.

Well, thanks to some friendly help I have the pictures downloaded. Now, I just need to figure out how to make them smaller and easier to load. Oh well, someday I'll get the help of computers.

Julie


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your little one.. I don't have any knowledge/experience with what's going on with her, but you and her have my thoughts and prayers!

As for pictures, you'll need to upload them to the internet through a photo host site, example: photobucket.. Then once uploaded you can use the url for the pic and put it on the forum using the icon (above where you type your message) that looks like a tree, paste in the url and hit ok, and it'll show up in your post.. If you'd like you can email me the photos and I can upload and post them for you if needed.. My email is: [email protected]


----------



## Riverdance (Jul 18, 2008)

It sounds like the stiffel is popping out. A friend of mine had one this year that had a similar problem, but with only one stiffel. Unfortunatly he had to be put down as the vet said he would never be able to stand properly or not be in a lot of pain for life. He too could not stand up and his stiffel had extra bone and was thicker than normal.

I am so sorry for your fillies problem and hope that hers resolves itself, but if she can not stand up by morning, I would talk to you vet and consider putting her out of her misery.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 18, 2008)

There is a surgery that can be done to create a groove for the patella to go into. This is a common problem in certain breeds of dogs. The surgery has to be done very soon (like NOW). When the foal is under 10 days old. If you are interested in doing it on your filly you need to have a equine surgeon look at her soon, take some xrays and advise you if he feels it will be successful and the costs involved.

There are some people that believe this is a genetic trait and would not breed this filly and would consider not breeding this cross again. You can discuss this with your veterinary surgeon and decide that.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Connie P (Jul 18, 2008)

We had a colt born one year that had bilateral luxation of the patella's - Both knees popped out of socket- hind end. We rushed him to Michigan State University where they took him in for surgery and fixed the problem He has been very happy and healthy ever since. You may want to consider taking your little one to an equine hospital where they can x-ray and diagnose and hopefully help him out. Best of luck to you and your little one.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree with the previous posters...........Your filly's legs sound more serious than the usual "give them time" answer. You should probably get a second opinion and get all of your options.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 18, 2008)

So sorry you're experiencing this. I do think it's bilateral luxation of the patella's and that it (at least in the cases I've known of) could be corrected with surgery. I'm thinking that it's probably expensive but you should consult an equine surgical specialist to find out for sure. There are some that choose to put babies down that are born with this problem. It's a personal decision and one you should discuss with an expert before you make up your mind.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your filly.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't have any advice to give ....but my heart goes out to you and that beautiful little one...just isn't fair sometimes....


----------



## wildoak (Jul 19, 2008)

Seems like there was another case of this here earlier this year but I don't remember whose it was. I agree, maybe you could get her to A&M - or whoever you choose - and get an idea of what's involved early while you still have the option. Best of luck with her, she's a darling filly.

Jan


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 19, 2008)

My boy waited until he was four months to get that bad. The surgery on both legs costs about three hundred dollars. I was going to have mine put down. I don't know for sure how I would deal with a brand new baby though!


----------



## Genie (Jul 19, 2008)

Wishing you good luck with your beautiful little girl.

She is very lovely.

I have never heard of the problem before so I hope the forum members will have some ideas for you.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 19, 2008)

lilhorseladie, I thought your colt had locking stifles? This seems to be dislocated stifles, which is quite different--I believe the surgery for dislocated stifles is more involved and more expensive than the tendon cutting surgery done to correct locking stifles but I don't have personal experience with it--only going on what others have told me.

I agree with the others that this is not a wait & see sort of situation. I would get a second opinion now.


----------



## BAER CREEK (Jul 19, 2008)

I have an appointment with an Equine surgen on Monday afternoon. I don't like the "wait and see" theory either, but other than that all my vet could say was lets put her down. It may come to that, but NOT without a second opinion! My heart just breaks everytime I see her trying to walk around. I still have her in a stall with Mom for some "horsey" companionship, but I spend alot of my time between bottle feeding carring her around so she can see the world. I've been calling her Littlest Angel, but could use some ideas on names for her.

Julie


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, have never seen this before... I'm so sorry but sounds like your baby is coming along. I would encourage the foal to continue to nurse on the mare, rather than bottle feeding, as much as possible. If the legs strengthen up enough to support the baby, I am afraid you might be stuck bottle feeding it? (and the mare will dry up)

The constant getting up and down also will help to strengthen the legs back there. When it gets up with help, can it stay up?

I hope things work out ok for your baby...


----------



## runaway ranch (Jul 19, 2008)

I had a filly that I adopted who looks just like yours. The people who had her were going to put her down, the vet said nothing could be done. She wasn't supposed to make it through the winter. Today she is thriving, yes, her legs are still crippled, but she delights everyone who meets her with her charm and sweetness. She gets around just fine and has two tiny goats as her beloved companions. I can send you pictures if you would like to see her. She has adapted by having very strong front legs and and spirit that just doesn't give up.

Lisa


----------



## BAER CREEK (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, I tried my best with this little filly. She was so precious. We had an appointment tomorrow, but she just decided not to wait. We milked dam and bottle fed her every 2 hours and she really liked the attention. Took a bottle very well, but she just starting crashing. Something else must have been underdeveloped or wrong inside. At lease she is at peace. It's amaxing how attached you become to an animal that you work with so closely. For her brief time on earth, I can say she did make me slow down and "smell the roses" and treasure life again. Thanks for all your well wishes and thoughts.

Julie


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Julie, I am so sorry to hear this, but you tried your best with her to give her a chance. It was just not meant to happen. I think you may be right too- perhaps there was something else wrong that you couldnt see, as it sounds like she just went down really quickly.

Hugs to you, so sorry she didnt make it, but I would have been concerned about her quality of life too if she had not been able to strengthen and do ok.

Thank you for sharing the pics and info here on your foal- it was educational- I just wish it had had a better ending. Hugs for the little mare too.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. At least she is at peace and not in pain. God Bless

Barb


----------



## Betty B (Jul 20, 2008)

Heart breaking to say the least. You did your best and she is at peace now.


----------



## Magic (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tammie (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet filly and God bless you for all you did for her during her short stay here on earth. May God grant you peace. God speed little angel. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Tammie~


----------



## Genie (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.

The future was not looking very bright for the little lady and it's sometimes best to just "let nature takes its' course"

Poor Mummy too. Hope she's accepting things okay.


----------



## kimbell (Jul 20, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I am so sorry for your loss, she was a pretty baby. You did all you could do, but sometimes the Lord knows best. [/SIZE]


----------



## Riverdance (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.



But at least she is in a better place where she can runa nd play.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. They make an impression no matter how long or short they are in our lives.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. The important thing is that you made a great effort and you gave her a fighting chance, she was loved for the brief time she was here.

Give your mare some extra love, she'll need it.

Carolyn


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry you lost your filly.

She had (from the photos)what appears to be bilateral luxating patellas. It is a surgery with generally a high rate of success. It just needs to be done as soon as possible to avoid further damage to the muscles/ligaments. We had a foal here with that and had 'bad' vet advise that told us to exercise the colt to strengthen his ligaments - well by the time we took him in (4 days later) to the surgeon, he had had torn the muscles/ligaments which required a more extensive surgery. There isn't a rule that all vets are smart or have a clue what they're talking about!

I don't remember the cost of surgery on our colt but want to say it was between $3-5K with hospital stay etc.

Again sorry for your loss, its hard to lose those precious little ones.


----------



## REO (Jul 20, 2008)

She was a precious Angel. I'm so sorry! {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Miniv (Jul 20, 2008)

BAER CREEK said:


> Well, I tried my best with this little filly. She was so precious. We had an appointment tomorrow, but she just decided not to wait. We milked dam and bottle fed her every 2 hours and she really liked the attention. Took a bottle very well, but she just starting crashing. Something else must have been underdeveloped or wrong inside. At lease she is at peace. It's amaxing how attached you become to an animal that you work with so closely. For her brief time on earth, I can say she did make me slow down and "smell the roses" and treasure life again. Thanks for all your well wishes and thoughts.
> 
> Julie



Oh bless you, Julie..........I'm so sad for you.........AND the momma. I agree with you. An experience like that does make you stop and appreciate and listen......and try to figure out the lesson.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry the little angel is gone, but you did everything you could. I agree she probably had something else going on. She's at peace now.


----------



## sundaymom (Jul 20, 2008)

This was so sad to read about. I am truly sorry for your loss but agree with the others you tried your best. There just aren't answers to so much that we experience. Will be thinking of both you and your mare.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 20, 2008)

I was hoping for a better outcome. I would suggest you not repeat that breeding.

I am so sorry for your loss. I truly know what you are going through.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, breeding animals can be so heartbreaking sometimes.






Andrea


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 20, 2008)

so sorry for your loss





she was a beautiful little angel

and you gave her so much love

during her short stay here on earth


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your little angel


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Julie!

I am so sorry to hear about your filly. I was so hoping for a positive outcome. Bless her heart and yours too for helping her. She is in no pain now.........

God Bless You

Beth Wirht


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 20, 2008)

Julie,

I am so sorry - what a precious little filly.

I hope the mare is doing okay - I always feel so bad for the Moms - it is so hard on them to lose their babies.

Lots of HUGS!!


----------



## horseplay (Jul 20, 2008)

Hoping for better news. It is so hard when things like this happen, heart breaking to say the least.


----------



## Gena (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss of your precious filly


----------



## barnbum (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Julie.



Thanks for loving her while she was here.


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened, Julie. I know how fast we all get attached to new foals. You did everything you could and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

